# free lib: PDF Formulare - Word Formulare



## Partheeus (23. Mrz 2005)

Moinsen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer library (wenns geht FOR FREE) mit der man PDF-Formulare erzeugen und
auslesen kann. Auf javalinkbase findet sich nur JustFormsPDF, das ist aber leider zu teuer für mich und
soweit ichs gesehen habe kann man nur auf bestehende Formulare Einfluss nehmen. :-(

Das gleiche bräuchte ich dann noch für Worddokumente.

Oder hat jemand von Euch vielleicht eine andere Idee wie man PDF-Formulare erzeugen kann???

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe. 

Partheeus


----------



## DP (23. Mrz 2005)

pdf-files kannst du z.b. mit jasperresports erzeugen...


----------



## Bert Brenner (23. Mrz 2005)

http://www.lowagie.com/iText/

Schau dir das mal an, ist aber auch nur zum erstellen.


----------



## Partheeus (23. Mrz 2005)

Aber kriege ich diese JasperRepoprts auch als PDF-Formular exportiert???


----------



## meez (23. Mrz 2005)

Oder du nimmst foo, dann kannst du die Formatierung und Inhalt als XML Datei verwalten...


----------



## Partheeus (23. Mrz 2005)

Könntest Du mir freundlicher Weise mal den Link schicken??? ;-)


----------



## EagleEye (23. Mrz 2005)

du mußt mal genau nachsehn es gibt mehr libs in der jlib die docs oder pdfs erzeugen da bin ich mir ganz sicher


----------



## DP (23. Mrz 2005)

Partheeus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber kriege ich diese JasperRepoprts auch als PDF-Formular exportiert???





			
				DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> pdf-files kannst du z.b. mit jasperresports erzeugen...



 :gaen:


----------

